# Help knowledge of creating websites is not good



## mtosev (Jun 19, 2008)

ok I got this mail from a friend:

How are you? Hope all is well. I will be working on a conference development program and they will need to update their website so I thought of you possibly - is that something you would like to be involved with? I will tell you what we need and you can tell me how much you would charge for the work. 


Here is website that needs to be updated - xxxxxxxx


Here are a few ideas of what I would like to add: 
1. Countdown clock
2. Registration form
3. Audio options
and many other options


Once you let me know if you are interested, I will discuss this further with you. 

Sould I try to do this or no?

i'm asking this as my knowledge of creating websites is not good and i don't wanna screw up something. I have good knowledge in other stuff that is in other computer areas. i'm an expert in HW, SW and pc security.

and if i will accept is someone ready to help me if I need help?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 19, 2008)

Is this possible contract from another guy in Slovenia?


----------



## erocker (Jun 19, 2008)

It's all up to you and how comfortable you feel doing it.


----------



## mtosev (Jun 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> It's all up to you and how comfortable you feel doing it.



i never done this before

????


----------



## mtosev (Jun 19, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Is this possible contract from another guy in Slovenia?



no he lives in the USA.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 19, 2008)

Give it a shot. I prefer Adobe Dreamweaver for my website design. Its pretty easy to use.


----------



## mtosev (Jun 19, 2008)

stupid questing but how hard is it?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 19, 2008)

You don't seem too confident. I would tell him no, especially if he's wanting to pay you. He's going to want results in a timely fashion. If you don't even know where to start, you need to decline.


----------



## mtosev (Jun 19, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> You don't seem too confident.



i'm always like that. 

btw dreamware costs 510EUR.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 19, 2008)

Use Notepad++. It's free.

DreamWeaver is a good tool. It doesn't insert much junk code, and it works well with Photoshop (of course), but manually coding is the best way to learn what's going on, and to know how to tweak and spot what's tripping you up.


----------



## mtosev (Jun 19, 2008)

i still don't know what to say. please help coz i wanna give hime an answer by Sat.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 19, 2008)

I told you to say no. Do you need someone to tell you to say yes?


----------



## mtosev (Jun 19, 2008)

i wanted to hear more than one opinion


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 19, 2008)

It's yours that matters. erocker told you that it's up to you and how comfortable you feel. Daedalus told you to go for it. I told you no.

If you don't know where to start, how are you going to know how to end? If you tell him yes, I really hope you don't let him pay you.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 19, 2008)

mtosev said:


> and if i will accept is someone ready to help me if I need help?



Really?

Seriously, tell him no. Then learn web design on your own so that someday you'll know what you're doing when you're asked to help with a project, instead of being clueless and having to ask someone else to do what you accepted to do.


----------



## mtosev (Jun 19, 2008)

it's not that i don't want to make but i don't know hard is it. if in requires work in notepad that no. i know how to write .bat files in notepad. coding the website myself wont work and i'm not gonna try it. still how hard would something like that be. that's the main question.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 19, 2008)

Hard for someone who doesn't know how to do it. 



> 1. Countdown clock
> Countdown towards what? Does it need to be reset and start over? Probably best accomplished through JavaScript.
> 2. Registration form
> Not hard to make or anything, but you'll need a database. The hardest part is keeping it secure.
> ...


----------



## mtosev (Jun 19, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Hard for someone who doesn't know how to do it.



he didn't write this 99%. i think that he is just asking me as he doesn't know anyone else.

one more question: are there guides avaiable. if so and they are in english i maybe could understand if they are for beginners. i'm not a complete noob.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 19, 2008)

But you have a responsibility if you accept, and you won't be able to follow through with it immediately. You'll first spend the time learning what to do and how to do it instead of diving right in. Then let's say you learn what you need to do and do it. Chances are it'll be shoddy and full of security issues. You'll have to rework it, probably several times.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 19, 2008)

mtosev said:


> i still don't know what to say. please help coz i wanna give hime an answer by Sat.



If you have no experience at all, I wouldn't take on a job.


----------



## mtosev (Jun 19, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> If you have no experience at all, I wouldn't take on a job.



you have i point but i also never opened a gamecube and i never changed an optical lense and never did solder on the gamecube but i changed the lense and also i didn't solder in souch a small place but i did it. took it apart changed the lense soldered put it back and it worked.

i said to the friend (who has the gamecube) that i'm not sure but he insisted. maybe luck maybe not. i also installed a modchip into my xbox and fully modded it. i only used guides on the net and i didn't kill it.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 19, 2008)

At the end of the day, IT deserves to be a genuine profession - like Doctors and Lawyers and Plumbers. It currently is not, and this is entirely down to people in the IT industry saying that they can do something and then not delivering it. This also gives a bad reputation to people in the IT industry - how long ago was it that something negative about IT hit the news? Not long :shadedshu

If you are doing something formal or getting paid for something and don't understand it or have no experience with it, leave it for someone who does.


----------



## mtosev (Jun 19, 2008)

Oliver_FF said:


> At the end of the day, IT deserves to be a genuine profession - like Doctors and Lawyers and Plumbers. It currently is not, and this is entirely down to people in the IT industry saying that they can do something and then not delivering it. This also gives a bad reputation to people in the IT industry - how long ago was it that something negative about IT hit the news? Not long :shadedshu
> 
> If you are doing something formal or getting paid for something and don't understand it or have no experience with it, leave it for someone who does.




i said no and qouted you.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 19, 2008)

We're not doubting that you could learn. Our gripe is that you know very little _right now_.


----------



## mtosev (Jun 19, 2008)

i feel that i leat him down as when i was in the USA on some my health issues he helped me and my mom as she doesn't speak english. i'm crying right now as i was unable to help him when he needed. i can't explane how I feel I let him down. i feel like a jeark or an asshole.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jun 19, 2008)

mtosev said:


> i feel that i leat him down as when i was in the USA on some my health issues he helped me and my mom as she doesn't speak english. i'm crying right now as i was unable to help him when he needed. i can't explane how I feel I let him down. i feel like a jeark or an asshole.



I wouldn't get too upset over it - I'm sure that he can understand if you're not in a position to help him. Look at it this way - if you had said Yes and done your best you might have helped, but the chances are you may not have done... In which case he would have just missed a deadline and look like a fool, and you will regret it even more for letting him down when it really mattered.


----------



## mtosev (Jun 26, 2008)

Me again.

Hi . he said to me that if I can try to do it.

he needs something like this: imastonline.com.

?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 26, 2008)

mtosev said:


> Me again.
> 
> Hi . he said to me that if I can try to do it.
> 
> ...



Thats a design that looks like it might take a beginner a while, but it is definately not complicated atleast. 

Give it a shot! 

Read a guide on HTML.


----------



## mtosev (Jun 26, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Thats a design that looks like it might take a beginner a while



What do you mean by that?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 26, 2008)

mtosev said:


> What do you mean by that?



I mean that if you haven't made a website before that you generally start with something a little less complicated. But you could definately do it. Just not in an evening probably.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 26, 2008)

You could download adobe dreamweaver, you can use it free for 30 days..


Good luck if you still do it..


----------



## Kreij (Jun 26, 2008)

@mtosev : Here are a couple of comments.

You said that this person helped you and that you feel that you are letting him down.
Don't feel that way. No one can expect another to help with something they know nothing, or very little about. Perhaps there will be something you can help him with in the future that is more in your area of expertise.

You said that you do some programming. What kind?  HTML is not hard to learn, but some of the things that he asked for are pretty advanced and may require more than just straight-up HTML knowledge.

We WILL help you if you need it. If you try this, tell him that you cannot give him a definite date when it will be done, and that you will do your best, but there are no gaurantees. He will appreciate your honesty. If he needs it done quick, do a little research and suggest a company that can fulfill his requirements. He will appreciate this also. Either way, in the end you will be helping him.


----------



## mtosev (Jun 27, 2008)

Kreij;857559You said that you do some programming. What kind?QUOTE said:
			
		

> Visual Basic


----------



## Kreij (Jun 27, 2008)

What you could try, mtosev, is download the express (free) editions of Microsoft's VB and Web Dev. You could develop the site using the Web Dev IDE without having to know much HTML and you could write some of the advanced functionallity in VB. Web Dev integrates seamlessly with all of the MS languages (C#, C++, VB, etc.)

If you do try it, post your code so we can all learn from what you do


----------

